# Digital camera to buy



## shaikss (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a digital camera.
Which is the best brand to buy?
I have already used Canon's A5. Its lens has gone bad and so planning to buy a new one.
My budget limit 10K -12K. If it is too gud, I can go upto 15K max. 
My usage of camera is take photos/videos of my Kid, memories of our parties,outing etc etc. 
I am interested in photography and so I will use the camera for capturing beautiful nature whenever I get time.

So, suggest me some good model depending on my requirement.

Thanks!


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 18, 2011)

if u wanna stick to a budget of 12k then go for nikon S8100
If u can extend ur budget then don't think much and go for sony HX9V or canon SX220 HS


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2011)

yes shaikss ....its a total no brainer nowdays..get among sony HX9V or canon SX220 HS


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 for HX9V


----------



## shaikss (Oct 19, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> if u wanna stick to a budget of 12k then go for nikon S8100
> If u can extend ur budget then don't think much and go for sony HX9V or canon SX220 HS



What are the major differences between these two models?


----------



## shaikss (Oct 19, 2011)

What is the difference between canon SX230 and canon SX130IS except optical zoom?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2011)

The comparision is very simple

SX230HS is a 2011 model vs sx130IS 2010 model
SX230hs is a pocketable compact cam vs sx130IS is a big camera
SX230hs have cmos sensor vs SX130 have ccd sensor (cmos is better)
sx230hs have 14x zoom vs sx130 have 12x zoom
SX230hs  have manual modes (PASM) vs sx130IS have full manual modes
sx230hs have full HD 1080 recording vs sx130IS have 720P recording
sx230HS have LI-ON battery vs sx130IS have AA cells
SX230HS weights half of sx130is


----------



## shaikss (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Pls clarify me regarding Megapixel and Optical Zoom.

I capture the pics and some of the best pics will be printed in 4X6 size. I have never printed 8X10 size as I didn't get the necessity yet. Normally, I do collages and get it printed.

Depending on this, in order to get high quality prints with sharp features, whats the min required Mega Pixel for my case. My another requirement is the high quality pic in low-light conditions.

More the optical zoom is the best. 
Any camera model with 6-8MP with >10x optical zoom??
Please correct me if I am wrong.

How about the resolution difference between Sony and canon cameras?
Sony has higher resolution compared to Canon. How it affects image quality?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2011)

1st 6MP is enough to print a 4x6 print with no problem...any camera will do that
2nd the new canon sx220HS is good in low light .
3rd optical zoom is good but not necessary it will produce good result at full zoom...many times pic quality degrades at full zoom
4th ignore old tech cameras with 4-6mp ...tech change every year

Megapixel is not related to picture quality after 6-8mp
Sony HX9V is the 2nd choice...in canon sx220HS is not available or not according to your taste


----------



## shaikss (Oct 20, 2011)

I was just thinking whether a combination of 8Mp and 10x optical zoom can be low price and cost comes down. 

Why do you say Canon SX220HS not available??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2011)

In case you live in small town where choices r limited, there can be availability problem 

To get cheap and good cam get canon sx130IS..


----------



## shaikss (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I live in Hyderabad city, India.
So, all models are available in all big stores/malls.

Can you spot the differences between SX220HS and SX130IS?
I guess SX130IS is the 220HS's predecessor.

How about IXUS models?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2011)

Better check this link

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------

